

Ask HN: Why is there no Search function on HN? - idibidiart

To search for articles on HN, I have to google for the keywords and &quot;site:news.ycombinator.com&quot; Why doesn&#x27;t HN have a search box?
======
avp42
It has a search box at the bottom:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc1rm83cae5g65x/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rc1rm83cae5g65x/Screenshot%202014-07-10%2020.52.31.png)

------
idibidiart
Whoops! Nicely placed! I have not noticed it in 100+ hours of usage. Thank you
:)

It's way at the bottom and the front page as well as most posts are too long
so I don't think I rarely scroll all the way to the bottom. It would be much
more accessible in the orange bar at top.

------
higherpurpose
There is, just not a very good one.

